

Object Subscripting in Swift - andrei512
http://www.weheartswift.com/object-subscripting-swift/

======
andrei512
Any ideas of applications for object subscripting?

~~~
chengdujin
You could try add more feature as you like to the language, for example, I
wrote an extension to support getting/setting substring with range as simple
as testString[1...5]
[https://gist.github.com/chengdujin/a71c07f1a0432ab20423](https://gist.github.com/chengdujin/a71c07f1a0432ab20423)

